# Quiet site Vendee area



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a quiet site close to the sea/town/village in the Vendee area of France.

Also is it a mozzie prob around the middle of June?


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
What are you looking for on site?
We had a touring caravan in storage on a small site on the edge of Fromentine at La Barre Du Monts and used it on the site for about 15 years.
The site is very quiet and clean but basic, 99% of visitors are French and only basic English is spoken but we were always made very welcome and almost felt one of the family.
The town and beaches are 15 min away by bike along a cycle way through the forest.

It is on the edge of the marshes so good for cycling and bird watching but only 5 mile from some of the busy resorts if you want more action.
I think the site fees including electric were about 11 euro a night late time we stayed.
The only thing I would say is there are plenty of Aires in the area which would obviously save you money.
James
CLICK HERE TO SEE THE AREA


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*vendee*

IT will be quiet in june on sites in France . but not aires if you want peace don't use aires. unless inland, motorhomes are becoming a pain !!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We regularly go to a municipal site at Maillezais. It's not too near the beaches I'm afraid, but it is quite, clean, cheap, near the centre of the small village and one or two places of interest to walk to. 

We were there last June - no mozzies. Remember last June? I think it was too cold and wet for them.

Silvasurfa - sorry you think Motorhomes are "becoming a pain" :? 

Sue


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Been to the Vendee twice but only because of a grandchild who wanted the facilities at the campsite. Wouldn't bother otherwise. Very flat and full of Brits. Never seen a mossie there!


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

2kias said:


> Been to the Vendee twice but only because of a grandchild who wanted the facilities at the campsite. Wouldn't bother otherwise. Very flat and full of Brits. Never seen a mossie there!


One of the reasons I want to go to the Vendee is because it is flat, I don't do hills on me bike. I don't do Aires or really big commercials, any not too bothered about cost as long as it value for money.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Our site sounds perfect, 10min from the bridge to Normoutier, Fromentine a great little town. Great beaches and cycle track runs right along the coast through the forest so you can visit all the other places nearby.
CAMPING LE MARAIS *
Route du Marais
La Barre Du Monts
Tél: 02 51 68 53 12
Ouvert d'Avril à Septembre 
James


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

James does it have a website?

All I am getting from google is this Le Château des Marais site, which by your description isn't it.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
No they have don't even have email yet.
We used to send a letter each year asking them to get our van out of storage and put it on a pitch, they never replied but it was always ready for us.
I am sure you could just turn up in June.
The only facilities are two wash blocks, dated but very clean and they were talking of a new one for this year.
They have turned a lot of the site over to statics at the front and opened a new touring field at the rear but it is still very small.
If you ring ask for Madam as she speaks English although not fluent.
The area is really French and the town is also the departure point for the ferries to the l'Ile d'Yeu.
Campsite details here
James


----------



## 99136 (May 9, 2006)

Hi, Not strictly the Vendee but just south. Have a look at "Les Gros Joncs" on the Ile d'Oleron. The beach is a short walk through sand dunes. Shop and restaurant near site. We were there in March 2004 when they wern't supposed to be open, but they let us stay anyway for 5 euros a night inc elec. Very friendly people. Don't know about mozzies.

www.camping-les-gros-joncs.com

Have fun

Mac


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

We're off to the Vendee on the 16/6 and staying on Nourmoutier as they have 50mls of cycle ways and no hills. The beaches are great and it's just what our 3yr old loves. We'll just have to put up with the seafood. Not a prob!! H http://www.ile-noirmoutier.com/patrimoine-english.cfm


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I'd agree about Ile De Noirmoutier, a lovely island, great beaches, great cycling. We usually use aires, but the following link will give you info on a great municipal site we saw just up the road from the aire at L'Herbaudiere.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-257697.html#257697

pete


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks guys lots of useful info/links coming forward as usual.

Is it necessary to book in the middle of June?


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

In a word - No!!

We go away for 6 weeks May/June time and have never in the last 5 years booked any site. You may not get the prime pitch, but there is always plenty of space - particularly on the quiet sites.

Remember June is still not high season as the schools are still operating in most if not all EU countries. ( I'm well prepared to be contradicted on this throw away statement :lol: ).

Sue


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi again;

I can further recommend you get Angela Birds book about the Vendee (isbn 0954580303), its a good read full of info and things to do in the region......

http://www.the-vendee.co.uk/

pete


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

peejay said:


> Hi again;
> 
> I can further recommend you get Angela Birds book about the Vendee (isbn 0954580303), its a good read full of info and things to do in the region......
> 
> ...


Will def get it now it's been recommended, I had seen references to it on the web


----------

